# Ein mmo gesucht



## Oachkatze (3. März 2016)

Hallo Jungs und Medels  

Ich bin ein alter MMO hase und kenn fast alle kostenlose sowie kostenpflichtige mmos und keins hat mich so richtig gefesselt 

Ich suche ein MMO was nicht von Asiatischen bereich kommt (sowie WoW) mit ein Handelsystem und Craft system wie Arche Age und auch PvP auf nen geilen stand ist (RvR . GvG, Belagerung und co) 

Für mich muss das spiel MMO sein nicht wie bei manche spielen wo die Hälft instantziert ist.

Hat jemand ein paar Vorschläge  ?

Ps. Es sollen keine Spiele sein was beim aussterben sind


----------



## Bockwurstus (3. März 2016)

Also geht es dir eigentlich mehr um PvP und weniger um Pve. 

Hast du schonmal GW2 probiert? Da gibt es Server gegen Server Kämpfe. Da belagert man quasi Burgen und Festungen mit Katapulten, Rammböcken und ähnliches. Es gibt ein umfangreiches Handelssystem, wobei Crafting aber eher begrenzt möglich ist.


----------



## Oachkatze (3. März 2016)

Bockwurstus schrieb:


> Also geht es dir eigentlich mehr um PvP und weniger um Pve.
> 
> Hast du schonmal GW2 probiert? Da gibt es Server gegen Server Kämpfe. Da belagert man quasi Burgen und Festungen mit Katapulten, Rammböcken und ähnliches. Es gibt ein umfangreiches Handelssystem, wobei Crafting aber eher begrenzt möglich ist.




Danke für den tipp ja guildwars habe ich schon gespielt aber da fehlen mir auch die Mounts einfach und das Endcontent ist mir zu "einfach" pvp ist ja da so das jeder auf die gleiche ebene gehoben wird  ich will schon gern mal einen lvl 30 zb den arsch versolen


----------



## olli1011 (3. März 2016)

An RvR mmo´s hast du atm nur gw2 was durch ignoranz seitens Arenanet im Sterben liegt zumindest im RvR bereich sonst nur noch Camelot unchainend was bald hoffentlich in die closed beta geht. Hat atm noch ne NDA gibt daher kaum content zu sehen aber ich bin backer der 1. stunde und wenn man bock auf rvr gameplay hat definitiv einen besuch wert.


----------



## Oachkatze (3. März 2016)

olli1011 schrieb:


> An RvR mmo´s hast du atm nur gw2 was durch ignoranz seitens Arenanet im Sterben liegt zumindest im RvR bereich sonst nur noch Camelot unchainend was bald hoffentlich in die closed beta geht. Hat atm noch ne NDA gibt daher kaum content zu sehen aber ich bin backer der 1. stunde und wenn man bock auf rvr gameplay hat definitiv einen besuch wert.



schaut aufjedenfall gut aus mal kein Asia mist ! aber wird warscheinlich noch ein wenig dauern bis das auf dem markt kommt. Wie schauts da mit handel und co aus ?! hat das einige Feauters ?  kann gerade nicht so gut gucken  
Aufjedenfal danke schon mal ich werde es mir im hinterkopf behalten aber eben suche jetzt eigendlich auch ein nettes mmo


----------



## Rainer_Wahnsinn (3. März 2016)

Probier mal Black Desert online
Ist zwar B2p und etwas Asia mäßig aber hat etwas Abwechslung und ist sehr komplex. 
Heute ist release also wird es nicht sofort wieder sterben


----------



## Oachkatze (3. März 2016)

Hahaha Rainer  ich spiele das ja schon 

Aber das Männchen und Weibchen Lock das geht gar nicht  und Asia sehr mäsig  sieht man gut beim Klassen auswahl schon gut . Das ist mir schon wieder ZUUU heiß da geht Arche Age noch besser

Naja Sofort nicht aber ich glaub das hält sich nicht lange


----------



## Rainer_Wahnsinn (3. März 2016)

Naja ich kanns erst heute abend spielen.. 
Freu mich schon drauf auf nem Brandneuen 1440p Monitor zocken. 
ArcheAge ist mir zu p2w gewesen. 
Ich habs von release an ca 6 Monate gezockt war auch Max lvl und relativ gut unterwegs. Aber seit 2.0 und 2.5 ist es viel zu p2w was ich gar nicht leiden kann.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. März 2016)

Also das was du willst bleibt momentan eigentlich nur TESO, oder vieleicht noch mit einigen Einschränkungen SWTOR. Alle anderen MMOs sind entweder aus dem asiatischen Bereich, haben kein besonders solides PvP, oder aber Crafting ist reine Fasade. 
Viel mehr Alternativen gibt es da momentan im Grunde nicht....


----------



## Oachkatze (3. März 2016)

Rainer_Wahnsinn schrieb:


> Naja ich kanns erst heute abend spielen..
> Freu mich schon drauf auf nem Brandneuen 1440p Monitor zocken.
> ArcheAge ist mir zu p2w gewesen.
> Ich habs von release an ca 6 Monate gezockt war auch Max lvl und relativ gut unterwegs. Aber seit 2.0 und 2.5 ist es viel zu p2w was ich gar nicht leiden kann.



Dafür haben sie das mit den Booten und Schiffsschlachten echt toll gemacht  finde ich das hat echt händler feeling




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also das was du willst bleibt momentan eigentlich nur TESO, oder vieleicht noch mit einigen Einschränkungen SWTOR. Alle anderen MMOs sind entweder aus dem asiatischen Bereich, haben kein besonders solides PvP, oder aber Crafting ist reine Fasade.
> Viel mehr Alternativen gibt es da momentan im Grunde nicht....



SWTOR ist nicht so mein fall  

TESO jaa naja kommt mir auch schon sehr aufs austerben bedroht vor. habe ich noch nicht lange angespielt da ich die grafik noch nicht so im herz geschlossen habe. aber kann ja noch werden  
echt blöd das sie kein geiles mmo mal wieder rausbringen. 

Vilt mach ich selber eins ,hätte echt geile Ideen  *spass* aber eben, es soll mal ein saftiges mmo mit geilen handeln (vilt wie bei metin 2 mit so nen "Stand") schiffe vilt auch zum handeln und gold verdienen  (schlachten). Gilden Burgen wo man in der Burg selber was aufbauen kann mit den Freunden. Gilden Schlachten belagerungen. Crafting mit Sinn und alles sowas und das in ein "Nicht" asia style eh das wärs so UNND monatliche kosten einfach NO Item shop und co ... hätte noch 1000 ideen


----------



## Bockwurstus (3. März 2016)

Oachkatze schrieb:


> Danke für den tipp ja guildwars habe ich schon gespielt aber da fehlen mir auch die Mounts einfach und das Endcontent ist mir zu "einfach" pvp ist ja da so das jeder auf die gleiche ebene gehoben wird  ich will schon gern mal einen lvl 30 zb den arsch versolen



Njaa das Level wird schon angehoben, aber die können trotzdem nur das EQ von vorher tragen, also z.B. das Lv 50 EQ. Also man hat schon einen Vorteil. 

Aber das Spiel liegt noch lange nicht im Sterben. Aber ich selbst Spiele es auch schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Oachkatze (3. März 2016)

Naja ich sage mal so Guildwars war immer schon ein "Komisches" mmo (das buy to play) war dazumals (WoW hipe) echt so das Alternativ game was sich abgesetzt hat von den anderen. 

Aber eben ich finde .. leider (muss  ich dazu sagen) keine guten MMOS mehr was von Europäischen oder Americanischer seite kommt. 

WoW ist leider mit den Patches ausgestorben  Instant lvl 100 und Viele Gebiete instaziert -> für mich ist das kein MMO mehr leider.

Mir kommt vor die entwickler wollen immer nur schnell die games rausbringen um Cash zu machen und dann ein neues projekt zu starten.  keiner macht sich mehr richtige gedanken was Spielspaß bringt.

Naja das mit de EQ stimbt schon aber eben das alle auf gleicher ebene gehebt werden ist halt schon nicht gerade der sinn da hinter (in meine augen)


----------



## Hänschen (3. März 2016)

Guild Wars scheint eher für die Jüngeren gemacht ... du wirst sehn


----------



## LDNV (3. März 2016)

Hm ich bin 29 und meine 30, und viele leute aus diversen Gilden ebenso jehnseits der 30... also das würde ich jetzt nicht wirklich behaupten. 
Wüsste auch nicht wo GW2 im sterben liegt, wie eingangs behauptet. Gerade mit dem Addon und teilweisen F2P System hat es einen enormen Schub gemacht. 

PVP wurde durch die Festungsmodis umfangreich erweitert. 
Das WVW wurde ebenfalls general überholt in den letzten Monaten und bietet mehr Fläche und Möglichkeiten als zuvor. 

Meiner Meinung nach aktuell das immer noch solideste MMO , ebenso auch was Crafting und PVE Content angeht. 

Einzige was ich nach wie vor lächerlich finde sind die Legendären Waffen... was Nutzen / Aufwand angeht. Jede aufgestiegene Waffe der gleichen Klasse hat die selben Werte bei weitaus weniger Aufwand. 

Dazu ist der Mix mmn. sehr gelungen das ich , wenn ich bock habe, auch mal ruhig was alleine erledigen kann, aber eben auch sehr viele Möglichkeiten vor allem in der Gruppe habe. Also nicht zwingend in die ein oder andere Schublade geschoben werde.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. März 2016)

LDNV schrieb:


> Einzige was ich nach wie vor lächerlich finde sind die Legendären Waffen... was Nutzen / Aufwand angeht. Jede aufgestiegene Waffe der gleichen Klasse hat die selben Werte bei weitaus weniger Aufwand.



Legendäre Waffen bieten genug Mehrwert für ihren Aufwand, schon alleine das man keine 20 verschiedenen Waffen mit sich rumschleppen muss, weil man die Stats einfach jederzeit umstellen kann, wenn man mal die Stats wechseln will ist ein riesen Vorteil gegenüber exotischen und aufgestiegenen Waffen.


----------



## LDNV (3. März 2016)

Wenn ich jeweils ein Char habe für gewisse Bedingungen brauch ich das so gut wie nie  
Aber obgleich ich es , wie beschrieben Kosten/Nutzen/Aufwand mässig unangemessen finde, habe ich selbst genug leggis...


----------



## ein_schelm (3. März 2016)

Hatte eben das Bedürfnis ein "Suche MMO"-Fred zu eröffnen und da war jemand schneller .

Irgendwie ist das schon verhext. Ich hätte mal wieder richtig Bock auf ein MMO - sobald ich in eines Einlogge, ist die Luft auch schon wieder draußen.
Eigentlich warte ich, als Vorbesteller von WoW:Legion, endlich mit dem Demonenjäger los zocken zu können. Aber wenn das Addon tatsächlich erst um September kommt, ist das noch eine lange Zeit. 
GW2 ist auch nur noch gegrinde - da wollen sie nen Patch noch raus hauen der das etwas heraus nimmt. Aber sonst?
In TESO bin ich nie höher als Level 24 geworden. Renne hier hin, verhaue den hier und sammle das da... natürlich kann man nicht wirklich viel anders machen! Und doch man kann eine spannende Geschichte erzählen. Die Geschichten, die Bethesda zu erzählen hat, waren allerdings noch nie sonderlich spannend.

Naja ich erspare euch mal meine Kommentare zu SWTOR, Rift, Final Fantisy etc. ...

Von Black Desert hält mich das B2P System ab. WIESO müssen ausgerechnet wir Europäer für dieses Spiel zahlen? In Asien und Russland ist das Game F2P! Wo ist also der Harken bzw. der Vorteil bei unserer Version? Ist der Itemshop weniger präsent? Nein, er ist übertrieben teuer! Bekommen wir mehr (kostenlosen) Content? Aus Asien kommt doch alles zeit verzögert! Wieso um Himmelswillen sollte ich für diesen F2P-Titel also zahlen?

EverQuest Next steht noch an aber von dem anfänglichen Hype von vor 2 Jahren - ist auch nur wenige übrig


----------



## olli1011 (4. März 2016)

LDNV schrieb:


> Hm ich bin 29 und meine 30, und viele leute aus diversen Gilden ebenso jehnseits der 30... also das würde ich jetzt nicht wirklich behaupten.
> Wüsste auch nicht wo GW2 im sterben liegt, wie eingangs behauptet. Gerade mit dem Addon und teilweisen F2P System hat es einen enormen Schub gemacht.
> 
> PVP wurde durch die Festungsmodis umfangreich erweitert.
> Das WVW wurde ebenfalls general überholt in den letzten Monaten und bietet mehr Fläche und Möglichkeiten als zuvor.



Ich bezog mich mit dem im Sterben liegen liegen nur auf den RvR/WvW part von gw2.
Ich selber spiele gw2 seit über 5k Stunden nur für diesen Gamemodus und du kannst mit vielen anderen sprechen, der Modus liegt im Sterben.

Nicht nur weil er von Arenanet ignoriert wird, viel schlimmer noch fast jede Änderung der letzten 2 Jahre alles noch schlimmer macht. z.B. neue maps die keiner will/power creep des todes/stabi änderungen etc.


----------



## lunaticx (5. April 2016)

- Skyforge ? Wahrscheinlich doof weil kein Crafting und wenig PvP ?
- Rift ?
- WildStar ? Ist glaub auch zu wenig PvP / Crafting ... 
- FF 14 ? Zu Asia denke ich ... und soweit ich weiss gar kein PvP



ein_schelm schrieb:


> Von Black Desert hält mich das B2P System ab. WIESO müssen ausgerechnet wir Europäer für dieses Spiel zahlen?



Ganz ehrlich ich hab keine Ahnung  Aber ich glaub 30€ hats gekostet. Ist jetzt nicht zwingend die Welt.
Ich finde es eigentlich einen guten Gegenwert, für das was einem dort geboten wird. Sofern du am Anfang Zeit und Geduld reinsteckst.

BDO erschlägt dich einfach ... mein Empfinden ... mit vollem Anlauf in einen Vorschlaghammer reinlaufen ...


----------



## LDNV (5. April 2016)

Habe es auch vorgestern angefangen und die 30 investiert. 
BDO erschlägt ein wirklich am Anfang. Aber da es eh typischerweise so ist wenn man ein neues MMO anfängt, das man den ersten Char total verdreht, macht mir das jetzt nicht so viel 

Daher, ich mach erstmal alles was das Spiel mir vorlegt, und taste mich so langsam an die anderen Dinge ran ^^ 

Ist mir ehrlich gesagt Wurst ob es in Asien F2P ist. 

Die Entscheidung hat wohl was mit den verschiedenen Mentalitäten zu tun. 
F2P ist bei uns eher verschrien, und B2P bevorzugt. 

Solange es kein P2W drin hat , ist es mir auch ehrlich gesagt wurst. 
Die Dev´s sind was das angeht ja recht aktiv. Wie die kürzliche Änderung gezeigt hat. 

(Spieler Fanden das ein Item wohl zu sehr P2W wäre, also hat man es entfernt und eine andere Lösung implementiert die allen zu gute kommt auch ohne was zu kaufen) 

Bisher (ca. 7h also quasi nix für ein MMO) macht es gewaltigen Spaß und wirkt sehr sehr umfangreich. 

Ob es nun wirklich gut und durch dacht ist, kann ich so früh im Spiel nicht sagen. 
Was ich aber sagen kann, das es bisher echt Laune macht und sehr gut läuft ! 

Grafik ist so ein zweischneidiges Schwert wie ich finde bei dem Game.

Aber viele andere MMO´s die ich mir anschaute, hab ich direkt nach den ersten Minuten wieder ausgemacht weil mir irgendwas grundlegend nicht gefiel.


----------



## lunaticx (6. April 2016)

LDNV schrieb:


> Bisher (ca. 7h also quasi nix für ein MMO) macht es gewaltigen Spaß und wirkt sehr sehr umfangreich.



Da biste immerhin schon mal engagierterals ich 

Ich hab zwei, drei Stunden gespielt, weg gelegt ... neuer Char, wieder weg gelegt, Monat gewartet ... endlich mal den ein oder anderen Guide gelesen ... 
Solangsam werde ich warm ... und es fängt an Spass zu machen ...


----------



## H0px (7. April 2016)

Also ich kann nur eins sagen: Black Desert
Ich spiele es seit 2 Wochen um kann nicht mehr aufhören. Es ist hat so viel Inhalt auch wenn der meiste teil auch noch mit updates erst kommt es ist ungalublich!
Ein Blick ist es wirklich wert auch wenn du anfangs ein bisschen zeit investieren musst um durchzublicken aber das ist es sowas von wert!


----------



## liqu90 (13. April 2016)

könnte noch Neverwinter empfehlen. 
Aber auch ein wenig mehr PvE-lastig. Aber durchaus nett gemacht. 
Aber für highend Equip sehr Zeitaufwendig. P2W implementiert, aber nicht notwendig. Spart nur Zeit ^^


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (13. April 2016)

Was ist mit Dark Age of Camelot, hat zwar schon paar Jahre auf dem Buckel aber soll ja laut vielen das beste PvP bzw. RvR haben. Hab es selbst aber leider nie gespielt.


----------



## Daschar (28. April 2016)

Dirty_Sanchez schrieb:


> Was ist mit Dark Age of Camelot, hat zwar schon paar Jahre auf dem Buckel aber soll ja laut vielen das beste PvP bzw. RvR haben. Hab es selbst aber leider nie gespielt.



Das ist doch schon seit langem offline?  Glaube das läuft nur privat irgendwie. Allerdings soll ja am Ende des Jahres der Nachfolger kommen.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. April 2016)

Daschar schrieb:


> Allerdings soll ja am Ende des Jahres der Nachfolger kommen.



Naja, einen wirklichen Nachfolger würde ich es nicht nennen. Ehr ein geistiger Nachfolger. Camelot Unchained wird ja faktisch noch wesentlich stärker PvP / RvR orientiert sein als das schon bei Dark Age of Camelot der Fall war, schon alleine weil es bis auf die Hauptstadt, mit Händlern Werkbänken usw, keine non PvP Bereiche geben soll und auch reiner PvE Content so gut wie nicht vorhanden sein wird.


----------



## lunaticx (29. April 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> PvE Content so gut wie nicht vorhanden sein wird.



Okay ... dann scheint das schon mal kein MMO für mich zu sein. PvP ist nicht mein Fokus und zudem bin ich da einfach schlecht


----------



## Magera (28. November 2016)

Bin ich der einzige der sich im Anfangspost des TE über das "kein Asia zeugs" in zusammenhang mit "WOW" gewundert hat?
Ich mein klar, die Pandas, aber ansonsten hat Wow mit Asien soviel zutun wie ne Schnecke mit nem Tempoblitzer


----------



## pseudonymx (19. Dezember 2016)

Oachkatze schrieb:


> Danke für den tipp ja guildwars habe ich schon gespielt aber da fehlen mir auch die Mounts einfach und das Endcontent ist mir zu "einfach" pvp ist ja da so das jeder auf die gleiche ebene gehoben wird  ich will schon gern mal einen lvl 30 zb den arsch versolen


 also sorry aber das EINZIGE was arenanet bei GW2 gut gemacht hat ist das hardcore endgame weiss ja nicht was du gespielt hast aber ohne monatelanges train mit einer stammgruppe ist im endgame garnichts "einfach" aber eher uninteressant für dich denke ich, da es offenes MMO sein soll kommt der im PVP und stry extrem starke vorgänger GW1 auch nicht in frage. Asia solls net sein, damit fallen viele mittelmäßige tietel weg (tera,b&s,BDO) das was du eigentlich wirklich brauchst IST WOW es ist da mainstream wo es verlangt wird (questen, lvln, gelegentliches solo spielem, und anspruchsvoll da wo es drauf ankommt (rank matches, hc content) dazu komplett offen und mit Legion auf einem stand den es seid WOTLK nicht mehr gab 

wenn es um Taktisch episches PVP (GvG) geht , weiss ich das es noch einige GW1 gilden gibt die aktiv GVG betreiben, im moment gibt es auch viele GW2 spieler die zurück zu GW1 wechseln, aber die welt ist halt instanziert, dafür hast du mit dem skill und heldensystem, etwas einzigartig anspruchsvolles, UW,TDp (elitegebiete) sind auch mit den ausgereiften Speedclears für unerfahrene spieler noch ne harte nuss und das PVP ist auch heute noch abwechslungsreich, bytheway ich glaub fast das ichs mir jez mal lade, ich suche seid monaten ne beschäftigungsterapie, und ich glaub ich musss einfach in die retro kiste greifen, denn neues gibts nicht was an das alte rankommt


----------



## LDNV (19. Dezember 2016)

Habe im Moment wieder Spaß an ESO gefunden.  Wobei GW2 mit Wintertag einen auch wieder zum einloggen bringt und der Funke langsam wieder über springt. 

Vom Smarty gesendet. Autokorrektur Fehler werden später behoben.


----------



## Britania (30. Dezember 2016)

Schau dir mal Wildstar an wenn du nichts gegen den Grafikstile hast dan wird dir das spiel gefallen soweit ich weiß sollen die Dungeons und Rats recht schwer sein da jede Woche die Abfolge der Angriffe geändert wird und naja du bist auch recht schnell tot wenn du einen Fehler machst.

Hab es mal angespielt ist aber einfach nicht meins aber könnte dir gefallen schlecht ist es auf keinen fall und es ist teilweise auch Witzig 
Entdeckt den legendaren Planeten Nexus | WildStar(R)


----------



## Todesklinge (31. Dezember 2016)

Da bleibt nur noch World of Warcraft über.
Ist auch kein Asia Spiel.


----------

